# Wilson White Chinchilla



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 

Last night I picked up a 10 week old Wilson white chinchilla, she is very cute but unfortunatly we are her third owner  poor thing should not have even been sold yet, let alone twice. picked her up from a teenage girl who said (and I quote) 'I dont care how but she has to be gone by the weekend'
I had originally said no, but when I heard that...well you dont have much choice, anyway she is a lovely little thing, fits in the palm of your hand, very friendly and at the vet on Monday for a general health check, I will try and take pics tonight. My other two are very interestedd in the new arrival!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww bless the poor thing  got to love Wilson white's though, definitely one of my favourite colours next to lilac  xx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Poor little girl. Glad she has landed a good home now


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

If someone can tell me how to add pics, I have some to put on here

Worked it out after posting.

This is mouse:














































She is a little shy at teh moment so it was a littl difficult getting pics...but she decided she liked my camera wrist strap so she was comming out to play as long as she could play with that!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor girl!!!! At least she looks in good condition....


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

:flrt: She is beautiful! I can see how you couldn't leave her behind! I always wanted a white chinchilla, they are my fave colour! She reminds me of when my first pair had triplets, they were so cute! We called the babies Cookie, Frisbee and Ruffle!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

She looks gorgeous!!

When I bred chinchillas, the whites were my favourites as they all had different markings


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow shes gorgeous, still a little baby though she has that baby chin face doesn't she. Some people are so strange, why get an animal if you don't want it?! Good that she has a nice home with you now though


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah I'm hopeing shes ok, checked her teach her fur her eyes, everything and she seem pretty healthy, vet visit Monday to make sure. I have two other rescuses a male and a female, I have just finish there new cageso they are moved in together, it is a really big cage so I am hoping that once she is big enough she will get on with them and she can move in to. I'll take pics of the cage tomorrow, very proud! little mouse is doing really well though and eating loads of hey, she has a little bit of an upset tummy, but I think thats all the moving shes had.
she already has my partner wrapped around her little finger, he is smitten.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:flrt: Bless her she's gorgeous, my kitten (now 6) had 3 homes before he was 12 weeks when we got him, can't believe some people


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
This is the cage for my other two chinchillas:




























They were dubious at first and tolerated each other before as they had seperate cages, they have been in here 24 hours and are now hugging and grooming each other, as I said hoping mouse can go in here aswell soon :2thumb:


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Poor little thing. She is lovely. 

I hate young chin owners who don't care. When we got my beloved Bluebell, she came from a young girl who had two chins. The girls said she was "afraid of her" as she was aggressive. She wanted to keep her mate because she was handlable. It turned out that Bluebell just didn't like being caught in her cage. I used to let her come out on her own and she was by far the friendliest chin I have ever had. She was very special, tragically she passed away because of a freak accident in her cage. I miss her loads but I often find those animals discarded by other people are often the best pets you ever have. I am glad mouse has found her way to you.:flrt:


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah Mouse was not wanted because she was aggressive towards the girls other chinchilla, she has turned out to be lovely though and my chins have met her through the cage, there was abit bit of a sqeak but no fighiting or aggressive behaviour. 

Shes just been to the vet and has been given a clean bill, she is very healthy! so I am a very happy owner :2thumb:

I agree that somtimes a little TLC and those 'troublesome' pets that were unwanted are somtimes the best.


----------



## kimmeywooo (Aug 5, 2011)

Aww how sweet is she! I have a standard grey x Black velvet, he's very sweet, how anyone can dump their animals willy nilly is beyond me!! Especially such beautiful animals!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Aww bless her. at least she is with you know. She is such a lovely looking girl.


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely looking girl. I love the whites too! 
Suprised at the amount of homes, but at least she eventually got to a good one. 
I have two beiges, love all the colours personally.


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

This little girl is doing really well now, turning into a cheekey little monkey! Recently picked up a beige and a mosaic, neither in very good condition. the Beige has a catarax and abceses in one of her eyes, plus deformed feet, and the mosaic is obese and has an infection in her girly area because she cannot clean herself  both needed some good dust baths a new cage and are now doing well! 
I love chinchillas, and currently trying to write a good care guide that covers everything as so many people seem to struggle looking after them.
currently have 5 rescues...running out of room. but I would rather take tham on get them healthy and find them a good home, than turn them away and they suffer. At least I can vet the new homes.


----------

